# Hello to all! Anyone know how to knit together squares for a blanket?



## maddenjee (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been knitting sporadically for quite a while. My mom was the only teacher I ever had. Expecting my first grandchild this year, I want to knit a carriage blanket out of some baby alpaca yarn. After an unsuccessful search for the perfect pattern, I decided to make up one myself. Now I have 48 four inch squares in shades of purple, blue and green staring at me from my dining room table. What I want to do to connect them all is knit a black border around the outside (using seed stitch) and hopefully a smaller border between each of the squares. I'm wondering if crochet may be better to use. Any advice? Of course I don't know how to crochet but....


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi from Doncaster UK. 
I've used a contrast yarn and then stitched the squares together in the past, it looked quite effective. Maybe the same colour as the border? Saves learning to crochet!


----------



## maddenjee (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you. Can I ask how you stitched the squares together?
Jean


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

maddenjee said:


> Thank you. Can I ask how you stitched the squares together?
> Jean


Hi, It was a while ago but I used a decorative sewing stitch so it became a feature. You could always use mattress stitch. An invisable join. Have a look at:-






Tx


----------



## maddenjee (Jun 22, 2011)

Thnks so much. I've never done anything like this - forum or chat....but, yikes, you guys are so nice. Must be b/c we all knit.


----------



## Dubrule51 (Jun 15, 2011)

Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
:wink:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I knitted a blanket for my son for christmas. I too did not know how to join 9" squares effectively. In the end I chose white yarn and crotcheted them together with a ridge look. But I had to do it all again on the back to make it look really good. Lots of extra work but worth it. see "Thats my boy"in 'pictures'


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All above advise is excellent and right on. However, if you want to add a seed stitch border in between all little squares, I would approach it like a quilt. Pick up and knit a seed stitch border to all little squares on bottom, except for those of bottom row. Mattress stitch a long string together for lenght of blanket with square with no border at bottom. Pick up along entire side length and do a border. Continue in this manner until all squares are attached. (You will still have to mattress stitch every other long row border to squares) Pick up each side, one side at a time all around blanket to add your outside border, It really is not more, if not less, work to sew this way, but it is more knitting. I never complain about more knitting and it would be stunning. Love your color choices.....


----------



## maddenjee (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who gave me good solutions. Yours, Jinx, sounds very much like what I envisioned. I'm going to try your suggestion but will probably have "help me" questions along the way.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have knitted squares together by holding them side by side and knitting through the outside loop of each piece. When you then open it up it looks like it is made together and is very flexible.

I
knittykitty


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

I am knitting a blanket at the moment where all the squares are knitted together. Each square is made by casting on 35 stitches. On the right side row you decrease 2 stitches when you get to the middle of the row by slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over. This makes the knitted item into a square with 17 stitches along each side. the square is finished off by knitting 2 stitches together. The second square is made by picking up 17 stitches along one of the edges of the finished square, and then casting on 18 more stitches (to give a total of 35 stitches), and then repeating the cast off in the centre of the row. This way you can make a whole blanket, of small squares, without having to sew them together.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

After I had sewed colourful squares together, they looked a bit unfinished, so I got some dark navy blue wool and chain stitch embroidered around each square. The dark border and colourful squares make a good contrast. Only trouble is I hafe3 not got around to finishing it as I keep getting distracted by all the lovely things you ladies make.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dubrule51 said:


> Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
> :wink:


Wow-how beautiful!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Dubrule51 said:


> Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
> :wink:


That blanket is incredible!


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

This is lovely work


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

clarkys said:


> I am knitting a blanket at the moment where all the squares are knitted together. Each square is made by casting on 35 stitches. On the right side row you decrease 2 stitches when you get to the middle of the row by slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over. This makes the knitted item into a square with 17 stitches along each side. the square is finished off by knitting 2 stitches together. The second square is made by picking up 17 stitches along one of the edges of the finished square, and then casting on 18 more stitches (to give a total of 35 stitches), and then repeating the cast off in the centre of the row. This way you can make a whole blanket, of small squares, without having to sew them together.


Did you use a printed pattern or make this up as your own pattern? If you used a pattern, could you share? I love squares, but hate to put together after knitting is completed.


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

heffernb: I forgot to mention who I was writing to:

Responding to your location-I see you are from Western NY. I went thru Nurses training in Buffalo NY many years ago. Born and raised in the Finger Lakes Region. Love your kitty-cat.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I did my husbands blanket by crocheting 25 12x12 squares together. It turned out beautifully if I do say so myself.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

If the squares are really square, try 3-needle cast-off.

The first and finishing rows should have the same number of stitches, so pick up each one (maybe undo the cast-off edge)

If the sides are equal, pick up a stitch from every row (or every second row) and knit the sides together.

To vary the work, do a cast-off/on edge next to a side edge . If in garter stitch, having the squares alternating makes a design.

After a square is finished, leave enough yarn to do each seam


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## Benji (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Tintin
Thank you so much for the link for mattress stitch. Just finished a bootee and it said this stitch, hadn't a clue what it was but now I know and how good and easy it is.
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Benji said:


> Hi Tintin
> Thank you so much for the link for mattress stitch. Just finished a bootee and it said this stitch, hadn't a clue what it was but now I know and how good and easy it is.
> Thank you for sharing it.


Glad to help, I picked it up and stored it in my bookmarks as it looked useful. It was a new term for me too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I always sew my squares together with a whip stitch and then crochet around the edges. Good Luck sounds like it will be very pretty when you finish


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

clarkys said:


> I am knitting a blanket at the moment where all the squares are knitted together. Each square is made by casting on 35 stitches. On the right side row you decrease 2 stitches when you get to the middle of the row by slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over. This makes the knitted item into a square with 17 stitches along each side. the square is finished off by knitting 2 stitches together. The second square is made by picking up 17 stitches along one of the edges of the finished square, and then casting on 18 more stitches (to give a total of 35 stitches), and then repeating the cast off in the centre of the row. This way you can make a whole blanket, of small squares, without having to sew them together.


I like this idea. I've been knitting squares but haven't come up with a way to join them that I like. I didn't want seams on the back side. I'll give this method a try. It sounds like what I've been looking for. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> maddenjee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Can I ask how you stitched the squares together?
> ...


Thank you for the link now I see it - my mom uses this stitch all the time in her knitting, I could never get it until now


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

Clarkys, very interesting. Is it a straight garter stitch throughout?? I have a slew of 4X4 squares that my mother had crocheted YEARS ago, yet not enough for a blanket or throw. I am hoping to "incorporate" them in with something else. I, also, have strips of tunisian crochet, much bigger, that my grandmother had done. Hoping to bring it all together. Am taking my time, because I want to do it right.


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a large darning needle -so the yarn can be threaded thru the eye -place 2 squares side by side in front of you and make a weaving stitch from side to side (back and forth) loosely., working your way downward. Every so often pull gently on your weaving thread and secure the stitch. Be sure to ease gently so you can maintain the same tension in your seams as in your squares. You will have a nice seam on both front and back of the blanket! I do this to one entire row of squares until I have the squares all formed into strips. Then proceed to join the strips together in the same manner. It helps to pin your two pieces together with straight pins so you don't end up stretching your knitted pieces with one side longer than the other.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

That afghan is fantastic!


----------



## capricorngrandma (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful! What pattern is this?


----------



## Nanathomas39 (Jun 23, 2011)

I used up all my odds and ends to make a blanket for the homeless. With a black yarn I crocheted the squares together. It ended up looking like a stained glass window and looked great. Plus it was secure enough to withstand some rough handling.


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

Did you use a printed pattern or make this up as your own pattern? If you used a pattern, could you share? I love squares, but hate to put together after knitting is completed.[/quote]

Blanket made by squares knitted together.
Using 8 ply wool, and 5.5mm (US 9 /UK 5) needles cast on 35 stitches.
Work in garter stitch throughout.
SQUARE1.
Row 1: Knit 16, slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over (this will decrease 1 stitch), knit 16. (34 sts)
Row 2 (and all even rows): Knit.
Row 3: Knit 15, slip1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over, knit 15. (33 sts)
Row 5: Knit 14, slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over, knit 14. (32 sts).
Continue in this manner till 2 sts remain. 
Last row: Knit 2 sts together. Break off yarn.
This will result in a square shape that has 17 stitches along each side.
SQUARE 2. 
Tie the yarn onto square 1 at the point where you finished. Pick up 17 stitches along the side of square 1, then cast on 18 stitches. Knit 1 row. This will bring you to the front of your work, and you can then follow the pattern above, starting at row 1. (This square will have 1 extra row than the first square). 
Repeat this to form a strip of squares, then you can come back to the beginning to make the second row of the blanket.
You can, of course make the squares larger, or smaller than this size, depending on your preference. It is also easy to knit in the joins as you go, so that there is very little sewing at the end. You can be very creative with colours, make stripes, or whatever. Ill try and put a picture of my blanket in the pictures section of the site.
Happy knitting!


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

Some pictures of my squares that I knit together. No sewing up the squares. Yippee!!


----------



## ogunquit (Feb 16, 2011)

very pretty. i am so happy to have seen your post, although this site is the very first place I go to in the morning - love it!! do you think a mixture of size squares would work??


----------



## clarkys (May 13, 2011)

ogunquit said:


> very pretty. i am so happy to have seen your post, although this site is the very first place I go to in the morning - love it!! do you think a mixture of size squares would work??


I'm glad that you like it. I am not sure that a mixture of sizes would work in the one blanket, but if you were going to use the pattern, it is easy to alter the number of stitches that you cast on to accommodate the size of squares that you would like to knit. As long as you have an odd number of stitches the pattern works. We have a charity group here in Australia called "wrapped in love" where we make blankets from squares that are10 inches square, so when I am making one of those blankets, I cast on 97 stitches, resulting in the right sized squares. It's a very versatile pattern.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I make blankets and afghans from squares and then holding both wrong sides together, single crochet them together. When done, it resembles a patchwork quilt. I then crochet a border around the outside to tie every thing together. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

clarkys ; could you please send me a written copy of your instructions for the knitted squares blanket? I tried to print off this site, but would end up with a lot of information I don't neet. My email address is: [email protected] Thank you in advance. By the way, your blanket is very pretty and colorful. Would be cute for a baby.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dubrule51 said:


> Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
> :wink:


All I can say about your photo of your blanket is wow how stunning!! You did a great job!


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Hi
I knitted the Great American Afghan and this is the link to sew it together - it is very good.
http://abundantyarn.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/sew-its-seams/

The one that is done here is beautiful also - I think it must be done the same way as this link.
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

clarkys said:


> Some pictures of my squares that I knit together. No sewing up the squares. Yippee!!


Hi
It's beautiful - It looks like Entrelac joining - maybe!


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Dubrule51 said:


> Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
> :wink:


Hi
This is the one that I was talking about where the following link will help to show you how to join the squares:
http://abundantyarn.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/sew-its-seams/

This site is connected to the Great American Afghan squares.

Beautiful job - I love it.


----------



## gailywaily (Jun 21, 2011)

Just take a yarn needle and whip stitch them together. Hold right side of squares together then start at one end and sew them together with black yarn. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Exactly what I am working on right now for my grandson. I make up my squares, then in my border color I pick up the stitches along one side of the square and knit 5 rows then cast off. Turn the square, pick up the stitches along the end of the border (that you just did) and then along another side of the square. Keep turning and knitting. The border will have a "log cabin" (like in quilting) effect. Then I use a crochet hook and slip stitch the squares randomly together. I plan on finishing the blanket with a border around the whole blanket in a different color.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Dubrule51 said:


> Did a project during a Knitalong. There advise was to sew the squares using the same color as any one of the squares.
> :wink:


Oh Dubrule51
Beautiful work. I love it.


----------



## marywil (May 1, 2011)

lOVE HOW THE MATTRESS STITCH LEAVES AN INVISIBLE SEAM. i'LL REMEMBER THAT ONE. tHE BLANJETS ARE AMAZING! MAKES ME WANT TO TRY ONE.


----------



## Deeinrepublic (May 19, 2011)

I use a slip st. to join some of my squares.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maddenjee said:


> I have been knitting sporadically for quite a while. My mom was the only teacher I ever had. Expecting my first grandchild this year, I want to knit a carriage blanket out of some baby alpaca yarn. After an unsuccessful search for the perfect pattern, I decided to make up one myself. Now I have 48 four inch squares in shades of purple, blue and green staring at me from my dining room table. What I want to do to connect them all is knit a black border around the outside (using seed stitch) and hopefully a smaller border between each of the squares. I'm wondering if crochet may be better to use. Any advice? Of course I don't know how to crochet but....


But you'll never learn any younger! 

In _my_ vocabulary, 'sew' is a forbidden word/activity! But if you must sew, there are several methods, and this site is a good starting point: http://crochet.about.com/od/Sewing-Techniques/tp/how-tos-for-joining-granny-squares-and-crochet-motifs.htm?nl=1

My _personal_ favourite method, and the one I used on my two 99-knitted-squares blankets is Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method.

If you prefer videos: Flat Braid Joining:

*First:* 




*Second:* 




*Third:* 




*Fourth:* 




And that's from just _one_ videographer! If you search FLAT BRAID JOIN on YouTube, you'll find many more such videos done by others.

*NOTE:* There's no law dictating that it be used only for joining granny squares. Once you've worked a round of single crochet - odd number - this method can be used on any squares/strips at all, even fabric ones!

*Variations:*
Scallop Join: http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.co.nz/2010/01/scallop-join.html
Simulated Braid Join: http://gourmetcrochet.blogspot.co.nz/2010/01/simulated-braid-join.html

*Celtic Lace Join:* http://babylovebrand.net/2013/11/20/celtic-lace-join/

*Granny Square Joining Tutorial:* http://carinascraftblog.wardi.dk/2009/06/granny-square-joining-tutorial.html

*Solid Join:* http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2014/04/how-to-join-solid-granny-squares.html

For those somewhat more-organized-than-I, there's the Continuous Join Method: http://www.crochetcabana.com/html/join_jayg.html

*Oldies-but-Goodies*

*Tutorial:* The amazingly flat crochet seam
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2007/08/tutorial-the-am.html

Crochet seaming tutorial Mark II
http://grumpygirl.blogs.com/home/2009/07/crochet-seaming-tutorial-mark-ii.html

http://www.craftpassion.com/2014/06/flat-slip-stitch-granny-join.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/2008/11/hexagon-crochet.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html

http://www.knitsimplemag.com/node/18

*Joining Panels* from this pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80243AD.pdf

*First Panel Edging:* From RS and working in ends of rows along long side of Panel, join A with sc in end of first row; *ch 5, sk next 3 rows, sc in end of next row; rep from * across long side working last sc in end of last row.
*Join Next Panel:* From RS, arrange long edge of Second Panel next to edging of First Panel. Join A with sc in end of first row of Second Panel; *ch 2, drop lp from hook, insert hook in 3rd ch of corresponding ch-5 sp of First Panel, pick up dropped lp and draw through, ch 2, sk next 3 rows of Second Panel, sc in end of next row; rep from * across to join panels and working last sc in end of last row. Work edging along rem long side of Second Panel, in same way as edging was worked on First Panel. Join rem panels in same way.

http://www.interlockingcrochet.com/crochet-blog/entry/joining-granny-square-or-motif-corners.html

Reverse Mattress Stitch: http://www.woolnhook.com/2011/08/invisible-seam-reverse-mattress-stitch.html

http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/2013/04/10-different-ways-to-join-granny-squares.html

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/join-crochet-squares-completely-flat-zipper-method/






Good info, if not my personal favourite: http://rensfibreart.wordpress.com/handy-crochet-tips-tricks-2/d-joining-new-yarn-joining-fabric-squares-motifs/

Latest idea: Crab stitch! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258791-1.html#5340737


----------

